# Could you please change my name to "Left-handed Hummingbird"? Morrus?



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 18, 2002)

Pretty please? In exchange, I'll run through the buttons in my Photoshop so their colours match the boards'. (I have the original .psd files)

Perhaps you could just allow longer usernames..? There really is no reason for such short usernames.

Best regards

Left-handed Hummingbird


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

EDIT - I'll see if I can do so!


----------



## Malcor Sylverwood (Jan 18, 2002)

ARGH!  It trimmed mine by two characters...crap.

Can it be fixed or do I need to reregister as something that won't look so...odd?

Malcor Sylverwood


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 18, 2002)

Thanks, I'll let you know. I've produced a teaser... let me know if it's the way it should be, or if the colors need tweaking.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

Done!  Thanks to L-h H and Omokage for help.

Malcor, what do you want it as?

Hee hee - Sylverworm! Okay, I know it should have been "wood", but "worm" is funnier.


----------



## Malcor Sylverwood (Jan 18, 2002)

Hey now!  You don't see me calling you Piratesnake do you?  

Of course, you didn't get you name wrong to begin with...  

So, maybe I deserve this?  

Nah!   

Sylverworm indeed!

LOL


Malcor Sylverwood!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

I have fixed your name, AND bumped the number of allowable characters up from 15 to 20.

*salutes*  Pleased to be of service.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

Left-handed Hummingbird said:
			
		

> *Thanks, I'll let you know. I've produced a teaser... let me know if it's the way it should be, or if the colors need tweaking. *




By the way... this is _sweet._  Much better!


----------



## Malcor Sylverwood (Jan 18, 2002)

Thank you, Lord Piratecat!

I'm in your debt, I shall not rest until--

~see a copper peice on the ground and dives for it~

Hmmm...what was I saying?  Ah well, must not have been to important...  


Malcor Sylverworm--er, wood


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 18, 2002)

Painting by the numbers... this is with a text color of #FF9900

/LHH


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2002)

What's people's general opinion?  The orange or the yellow?


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

orange.

there is already a lot of yellow with all the text


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 18, 2002)

*What the man said...*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> *What's people's general opinion?  The orange or the yellow? *


----------



## bondetamp (Jan 18, 2002)

I'm partial to the yellow lettered button, but why not make templates and let people choose for themselves? Go vB!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2002)

Heh. I'm _soo_ glad that I already changed my name a while ago...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 19, 2002)

The orange definitely makes it stand out more, but the yellow seems to fit in with the color scheme more.


----------



## Superman (Jan 19, 2002)

bondetamp said:
			
		

> *I'm partial to the yellow lettered button, but why not make templates and let people choose for themselves? Go vB!  *




Yellow.

I agree, make some kind of vote thing.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2002)

Superman said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yellow.
> 
> I agree, make some kind of vote thing. *



Fine.  Yellow, then; it goes better with the existing color scheme.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Jan 19, 2002)

Superman said:
			
		

> *I agree, make some kind of vote thing. *



I've posted a poll in this thread.


----------

